# Misfire P0302



## travis4 (Sep 10, 2017)

23,640 miles on a 2016 gen 2 - no previous issues - but over past week it runs rough, showing lousy gas mileage, now showing P0302 -cyl 2 misfire and stabilitrack malfunction (which I think just comes with a misfire)

should be under warranty - have scheduled an appointment with the dealer

Anyone seen this before?


----------

